# A plywood Maverick HPX



## snark (Feb 19, 2009)

Not my boat. Detailed build. Forgive me if it's already been posted.
http://forum.woodenboat.com/showthr...sy-scarfing-and-glueup&highlight=maverick+hpx


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks for the link!


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

I have no words. This is an amazing home build. I like how it is actually being built INSIDE a house!

Steve


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

And I thought my buddy's HPX T was heavy. 
I'm getting exhausted just looking at that wood one. 
I can't see someone poling that around all day. 
Phenomenal craftsmanship, though. 
That's some great woodwork.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That skiff is sweet! Looks heavy like PIB said but SOOOOOO sweet!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW!!! Thats insane in many ways.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

I wonder what his wife said when she got home.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I wonder what his wife said when she got home.


OMG!!!
---anytide


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I installed a bagger system on my riding lawn mower in the livingroom 1 time and my wife flipped out. his wife must be a gem......great pics


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I followed this build closely while it was going on. I would love to try to build something like this when I get done with school.  But I did have a question if any one knows the answer.  

The builder spent a heck of a lot of time building and installing the recessed trim tabs. Why? Is there any performance reason for this.  I have to wonder because all of the high end builders I know (HB, Chittum, Dolphin, ECC etc)  don't recess the tabs other than maverick. Just for looks?


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

My girlfriend gets mad at me when I have fishing rods in the house I can't imagine what she would say if I tried to build a boat in back spare room. I would probably be permanently sleeping in the boat once it was finished.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Mostly it results in a cleaner looking build. Everything about this particular hull is CLEAN. The builder was being modest on one video and saying how anyone could do it. I can safely say my ply/epoxy work is bush league compared to what he was capable of.

...Okay, I looked around on-line. To quote someone else...

"The major advantages to recessed Trim Tabs are that they look very nice and give a finished appearance to the boat they are out of the way of fishing lines. They can clear up the transom for a swim platform etc. And as H2OCop points out they "close the door" and create less drag when going in reverse. This is why the big battle wagons from Viking, Bert., etc have us custom manufacture pocketed Tabs for them.

As far as performance is concerned, pocketed trim tabs hold no advantage over “traditional” transom mounted Trim Tabs. In fact since the transom mounted trim tabs are slightly further aft of the boats center of balance the have a bit more leverage and are slightly more effective. Also transom mounted Tabs are often longer side to side then pocketed Tabs and this will give a bit more efficient shape to the Tabs as well.

Mostly boats aimed at the fishing market will have recessed Tabs for a neat, clean and “fishing line friendly” transom."

This guy was talking about BIG boats, i.e. sportsfishers. On a flats boat, the recessed tabs wouldn't get in the way of the push pole if you had to place it directly behind the transom... which I have rarely ever had to do.

Nate


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

John, recessed trim tabs can also add a safety factor to a skiff. Several years ago, a buddy of mine was getting off the PT of my HB Whipray when he slipped and fell off the stern severely cutting his leg on one of my trim tabs. A trip to the emergency room and a bunch of stiches later adbruptly ended our weekend fishing outing.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> My girlfriend gets mad at me when I have fishing rods in the house I can't imagine what she would say if I tried to build a boat in back spare room.  I would probably be permanently sleeping in the boat once it was finished.


Man, ya' gotta to make it clear UPFRONT what type of guy you are! I dumped plenty of HOT women before meeting my wife because they took offense to my main hobby. "You don't like my fishing rods...get ta' step'n!" lol

Anyway, I kinda like the recessed tabs. For me, the prohibitive factor is the added weight of all of the extra wood needed to form the pocket. I wonder how much more weight was added. I wonder if it could be possible that the added weight could cancel out some of the benefits? No doubt though, that guy has MAD SKILLZ!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I can say that I lost a bonefish to a friends pocketed trim tab on his HPX......


----------

